# Monster veggies



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That's a lotta cabbage.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...gardener-offers-share-monster-vegetables.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

And it could be turned into a lot of coleslaw


----------

